# Introductions/Welcome?



## JeDiReeFeR (Apr 27, 2007)

I guess this would be my intro as well as suggestion  Kill two birds with one stone eh?

Whats up, nice site you have going here. Looking to contribute as I can. Im very much into glass, have a few roors. So yea....Ill see ya around


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 27, 2007)

Good to have you. 
What are you growing?


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

whats up man

nice to have you here!

this is my 700 post woot!


----------



## JeDiReeFeR (Apr 29, 2007)

Im not growing 

Just a medical/rec user atm. Here is a pic of the roor percs we have.


----------



## Danny (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Jedi, It seems we share at least four of the same interests.
Aquariums,Bongs, Battlefield 2, poker. 
I have to say that taking a hit out of clean glass w/ice cubes
helps pass the time while sniping in karkand.
cheers m8, Danny


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard friend! Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do!


----------



## Spiral Architect (Jul 5, 2008)

This guy is a *scam artist*.

He formerly went under the title Kontroversy at the 420 Lounge, currently Marijuana.com

We negotiated a deal for him to sell me an ashcatcher and percolator but as soon as the paypal transaction occurred ALL of his internet activity ceased.

This was about a year ago. Most likely he is under a different alias than *Kontroversy* or *JediReefer* but it just proves to everyone, _be wary_, he was a respected and established member of our community -- until he did this. People were skeptical but it proved he was a scheming bastard all along. 

He had a glass website called Glass Kulture. He collected Roors so if you see anyone with an extraordinary Roor collection, the possibility that it could be him is there. I'm still hunting the fucker down, and I know he likes to brag so hopefully his short tongue will bite him in the ass.


----------



## potroast (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, but he hasn't been here for 15 months.


----------

